# Smallest speedlight with manual control?



## tirediron (Jan 4, 2012)

For the project discussed here, I would like to find a couple of very small (physical size) speedights.  The only condition is that they need to be fully adjustable for output, preferably down to 1/64, or even better, 1/128.  Guide no isn't important as they will be VERY close to the subject, nor is brand.  Suggestions?

Tks


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2012)

Nikon SB-20's are small by today's standards. Simple slider control. Full, half, quarter, one-eight, one-sixteenth power settings.Google Image Result for http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/nikonf4/flash/sb20/NikonSB20chart.gif
The SB-20's main claim to fame, for me at least, is the unique rotating flash "window"...the head does not tilt up and down--just the "window"...so the bounce angle of the flash can be maintained when the flash is simply placed in a cheap flat stand, or what have you.

The old Crown 3500 Auto-Thyristor was also pretty small and had decent manual control, but I do not think it went down to 1/128. it also had a small, secondary flash head, below the main one, that could be used as an exceptionally low-powered flash by covering the main flash head.

Olympus used to make a very compact flash as well.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Derrel


----------

